# RANT....not letting this one go !



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

well I must say that over the past 3 years I have had the odd bad deal go down.up till now I kinda let it slide and racked it up to ...live and learn.
one was a tank and stand bought from a member that was leak free......yea right.....I then traded it for a tank unseen that was mint....big loss on my part.....I wound up calling that tank scratchy :lol: .....voiced my concerns and disappointment and got nothing but an apology and promisses to make it right....never to materialize .....hey that's life I guess.live and learn....grin and bear it so to speak.

well the other night cut the bloody cake let me tell you.
Monday I had done some helping for a new terrarium ;-)...I received a call from a member I had enquired about a piece of wood a few days before .....asking if I was still interested......wasn't really at this point
as I just spent a wack of cash but decided to go anyways....hey it was worth 20 bucks.
So I stop to get cash as I was broke....hit the husky and took out 100 bucks ...all brand new 20,s stuck together.
I grabbed 2 packs of smokes and peeled one 20 off...got the smokes and 5 bucks n change back. Pocket it and off to north van.

When I got there I rang the buzzer and headed up ,there he was with his head out the door.As I entered his place I pulled the 20,s out of my pocket with my right hand as he handed me the wood as I walked through the doorway. I grabed it with both hands thinking to NOT forget there are 4 20's there as I knew there was by the thickness of 4 bills.I wanted to turn it over and passed the 4 bills to my right hand and looked at the wood more. ,He mentioned he had a 130 ? And stand for sale and I had a quick look .asked what he was asking and replied with good luck getting that on the forum, and asked if he had it on craiglist and he did we mentioned how every thing goes pretty cheep here cause were all a little cheep .
it was at this point I leaned my right hand ahead and said oh you better take this then.
well he took it quickly put it in his pocket and said he was in a hurry and had to go out .rush me out the door and he went one way and I the other.
I got home and emptied my pockets and discover that I got 5 bucks .....realizing I gave him the 4 new twenties.
of course he says I only gave him a 20 but I know I had all 4 in my left hand and moved them to my right.never once did set the wood down and personally pull a 20 off.

no chance at all .....this low life scum sucker took advantage of me making an honest mistakes and stole 60 dollars from me......no matter how you call it ...he is a thief
can I prove it ...no but I do know what happened and how it went down. I called him on it and he says I only gave him a single 20 ....I called him a few choice names as well as a liar.
...at one Pont I asked him to reach into his pocket to make sure there wernt 4 stuck together.
( giving him his last chance to say Omg your right). ....nope ,not that bright apparently.
WELL BUDDY.....,I would rather deal with a hundred cheep people one this Forum than one scum sucking pig dog like you,you sack of you know what

your a real piece of work you have absolutely no class and obviously have no right to do what you did.Karmas a bitch ......too bad for you.

also revenge is best served cold but let me tell you I am thinking that it would be nice to whip you up a fresh piping hot plate of it.......that's how un impressed i am. Lucky for you I won't....summers comming.....never know when ya might need a cold plate on a hot day.



sorry for the long post ......I am just so disappointed in the human race right now because of what this dipstick did.
even more disappointed the guy is on this forum...…
made me loose hours of sleep but will make me very Leary of doing business with anyone in the near future...and that's not fair.



I couldn't pocket a dime that wasn,t mine and have restood in lineups to return money that was over paid to me.one time I got change from a hundred tho I only gave him a 50....the guy was soo thankful.
now that gives ya a better feeling to me than riping off a member on your fish forum for 60 bucks....or maybe that's just me...........oh gawd dread the day that happens.



well that's it .......it had to be said.

thanks for getting to the end 


btw tried to give you a I trader but hit enter at the wrong point ......can't access till tomorrow ....but be assured I will continue giving it to you tomorrow........gee buddy ...hope the 60 x-tra bucks were worth it.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Who is it?? That may help if everyone knows....


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

that sucks man, i know how it feels.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Slopster said:


> Who is it?? That may help if everyone knows....


Never mind found out who, just gotta read the reviews, Sorry to hear Man, that sh!t bug's the hell out of me..
Dude needs to man up and say sorry and hand back the cash, once again sorry to hear of your misfortune.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

as this is a public forum I have left his name out .I have and will deal with it through I trader....having issues with it :lol:
I wanted to put it up but do not want the thread pulled......
its a RANT......I can't let it eat me up any more.....it was rant about it or do something ...ummm. Stoopid if ya know what I mean.:infamous:
VERY UNHAPPY ....people don't like me when I'm unhappy ...especially me.

maybe he will chime in ....tho he didn't call me back after I called him a liar and hung up..I know if you called me a
liar ( and I wasn't) and hung up on me I would be phoning you back immediately.....but that just me I suppose.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear . Your such a good guy and have helped alot of people. Karma will come his way!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275618,-122.835830


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Any way u dropped the money before u got to his place? Maybe when u took the money to but the smokes? If it was this person that kept it is to bad and sad, he should know better, it can happen to him and i am sure he wont b a happy camper. Its all about Karma


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Bill,

I have a 65g tank sitting empty at my place. I would like you to come take it, sell it, and keep the money to make up for your losses. 

You're a really good guy whose been very helpful to lots of BCA members. Don't let this one bad transaction bring you down.

And you're right. Karma is a b!tch. And anyone can look up the iTrader records to see who you're talking about.

Anthony


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Bill, I understand your feelings for your loss. I am trusting that Karma will in fact prevail!

Please don't let this person ruin your day!

Drew


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

What can I say,that Sucks Big Time,I checked Your ITrader so Thanks for the Heads-up.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That totally sucks to hear Bill! Hope the idiot gets a dose of bad karma in return! SO glad we have the Itrader


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ouch, that sucks, esp since it's a member. Karma is a bitch..


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Karma Police are on their way, rest assured.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

When you called him did he dismiss it outright immediately or did he say let me check around and get back to you?

Also when he denied it did he just say 'no' or was over the top with something like 'no way I would never do that'

(I used to investigate fraud).


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear, Bill. Try and not let the one bad apple change your attitude towards forum members. You're a good guy, and so are most people on here. The iTrader rating is useful, that's what it's there for. And let's have faith in Karma.

All the best to you.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Athomedad said:


> When you called him did he dismiss it outright immediately or did he say let me check around and get back to you?
> 
> Also when he denied it did he just say 'no' or was over the top with something like 'no way I would never do that'
> 
> (I used to investigate fraud).


No outright like not even a second thought and certainly no offer to go look ,like in the stairwell or hall way etc....The second time i called a little later ( After I realized I handed him the money while holding the wood) no answer and the third time well I called him on it.No doubt i my mind ....long story short ..i got stoned and I missed it. ...gaped out the time I realized and made mental note ....and just handed it to him. LOL..sure wanted me out of the place before I caught on...One thing I will allways do now is crumple all new bills up .....



Claudia said:


> Any way u dropped the money before u got to his place? Maybe when u took the money to but the smokes? If it was this person that kept it is to bad and sad, he should know better, it can happen to him and i am sure he wont b a happy camper. Its all about Karma


 "I grabed it with both hands thinking to NOT forget there are 4 20's there as I knew there was by the thickness of 4 bills." 
No not a chance .......


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> I have a 65g tank sitting empty at my place. I would like you to come take it, sell it, and keep the money to make up for your losses.
> 
> ...


LOL thanks Anthony but I have like 5 tanks I have to sell myself....lol...want one .......


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Sounds like he stole from you. People like that end up lonely & miserable. You are richer than he'll ever be with all the friends you have here.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That's appalling. I am so sorry that this happened to you, and I hope this person gets what's coming to them. I think quite a few people won't deal with them again after this.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. It was a mistake and any nice person would give you money back. Don't give that person any power to make you more upset. I also believe in karma. It may work slow sometimes, but it does work, trust me.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That is just so wrong, sorry that there are people like that around.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill, who is it??? i guess everybody wants to know so "good people" here can avoid dealing with this person. PM me the name if you can. sorry for your loss man.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> Bill, who is it??? i guess everybody wants to know so "good people" here can avoid dealing with this person. PM me the name if you can. sorry for your loss man.


clues are all there, you can check for yourself. I already have.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Check Bill's itrader feedback page on the Feedback Left for Others section.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well from all I see he was only posting in the classifieds...not alot of interaction other than selling. Is he quitting the hobby? If he is..I'd say out of luck! He won't be on here conversing!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sam4wm


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate loosing money, especially if there is something "fishy" about the way it happens. It's really unfortunate this had to happen. 

Just to throw a bit of wrench though. It's easy to jump on the band wagon, especially when it's someone that's been around awhile and has made many good friends. Not saying that the "guilty party" isn't guilty, but maybe we're all jumping to convict and pass judgement a little fast. I can see how at this point this may seem like the only possible thing that could have happened, but maybe it isn't... maybe the extra twenties fell out at the gas station, outside the door, in the car etc. Guess what I'm saying is a large number of members, while offering support to Bill have all very caustically accused someone of something quite serious. 

Right or wrong, let's just for a minute look at it from the perspective, that it was one of the other options. Bill is convinced he was wronged and cheated and his change not returned. He was quite irate with the "other" person, called him names and hung up on, tried calling him several other times. Now this whole thread... if it was you, how would you feel? Especially if you knew you didn't take it. With the dialog that has ensued so far, would you even stand a chance of anyone believing you?

Guess I like to strongly consider all options as I hate seeing others accused of things without irrefutable proof.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes true..there could be another scenario. I'd like to think it was just dropped money. We may never really know .

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gx1evp


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I truly hope this is some misunderstanding and there is some happy ending.

A few months ago I purchased a filter from a member paid and is supposed to get a $20 bill change from a $50. When I left, we had no idea where that $20 was, not in my pocket.

A few weeks later, I found the $20 inside the box with the filter.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Flygirl said:


> I hate loosing money, especially if there is something "fishy" about the way it happens. It's really unfortunate this had to happen.
> 
> Just to throw a bit of wrench though. It's easy to jump on the band wagon, especially when it's someone that's been around awhile and has made many good friends. Not saying that the "guilty party" isn't guilty, but maybe we're all jumping to convict and pass judgement a little fast. I can see how at this point this may seem like the only possible thing that could have happened, but maybe it isn't... maybe the extra twenties fell out at the gas station, outside the door, in the car etc. Guess what I'm saying is a large number of members, while offering support to Bill have all very caustically accused someone of something quite serious.
> 
> ...


True enough and well worth reflecting on. I'd prefer to think it was dropped too, and it may well be the worst-case scenario, but hopefully the other party will see this, step up and either tells their side of the story or make good and make amends.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> True enough and well worth reflecting on. I'd prefer to think it was dropped too, and it may well be the worst-case scenario, but hopefully the other party will see this, step up and either tells their side of the story or make good and make amends.


If the other person was me, I would at least try to be nice about it and post my part of the story here. We have saying "person that doesn't say anything only quietly agrees"


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was the last person to leave a rating _*for *_Aquaman. I hope that everyone knows to check the rating _*from*_ Aquaman!

I haven't been snitching twenties from Bill. Fish, occasionally; laughs, certainly. But no actual cash. <grin>

Warmest wishes, Bill. Drop by for a coffee when you're in the 'hood. I hope this turns out to have been a mistake, somehow. But if not, you know you have friends. A whole forum full.



roadrunner said:


> clues are all there, you can check for yourself. I already have.


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a huge misunderstanding as I would not take your money bill I'm not that kind of person I just dont get how you can just bluntly accuse me of stealing your money I know I didn't you must have lossed it somewhere I'm very sorry this happend but I know for a fact I did not take it. The first time you called me I checked around and looked everywhere and checked all my pockets and if I did have it I would give it back but I didn't you're misunderstood


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

This really hurts my fellings how your bashing me like this and I did nothing wrong


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to make myself clear.I would NEVER of put up this thread if I wasn't 500% sure of all the facts.I know for a fact I handed him 4 20s.there is absolutely No doubt in my mind at all. If there was even the slightest chance that I could be wrong this thread would NEVER of gone up.
Trust me the mental toll of my doing so is not even close to being worth 60 bucks.

I have received a pm stating he's phoning the police say's I threatened him.don't quite know how but did tell him to pass my number on to them as I would be happy to talk to them.


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

I would put myself out there if I took it bill I never did I'm an honest person


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

ovathedge said:


> This is a huge misunderstanding as I would not take your money bill I'm not that kind of person I just dont get how you can just bluntly accuse me of stealing your money I know I didn't you must have lossed it somewhere I'm very sorry this happend but I know for a fact I did not take it. The first time you called me I checked around and looked everywhere and checked all my pockets and if I did have it I would give it back but I didn't you're misunderstood


Sorry.....No misunderstandings on my part.



ovathedge said:


> This really hurts my fellings how your bashing me like this and I did nothing wrong


LOL....if you had feelings you would of given it back ,the only way you could possibly say you did nothing wrong would be if you honestly thought that I gave you a 60 dollar tip.

just think if you had done the right thing This would of had a RAVE THREAD with your name all over it....sad when you think of it.


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

I never took it I would have gave it back I believe in karma I would never go around accusing someone for something unless I had proof but you go and start pointing fingers right away. I never took it and know for a fact I didn't I'm done with this sorry you lossed $60 I hope it will show up somewhere and I get an apology from you cause you're in the wrong. That's all I have to say


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. I'm going to close this thread and let the two parties sort it out themselves through pms or phone calls. If there are any issues, please feel free to contact the mod team.

Anthony


----------

